# BicycleJungle What year is this?  Schwinn LaSalle Camelback Bicycle



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 18, 2012)

A recent find from a bicycle shop that closed down, I asked the owner if there's any old bike hidden in the shop. She said yes there's one and this was stored in a crawl space basement. I had to crawl to get it and I was surprised that it was in pretty good shape for lying on the ground for many years.  Owner said her father put it there, she doesn't know why or when but she recalls that she saw it when she was 10 years old.  She's in her 60's now.


----------



## elginkid (Aug 30, 2012)

Because of the straight rear stays, I would guess it's probably a 1935.


----------



## Mole (Aug 30, 2012)

Man, that's a rider and a half there


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 30, 2012)

*color?*



elginkid said:


> Because of the straight rear stays, I would guess it's probably a 1935.





Thanks, any idea what is the original color for this bike from 1935?


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 30, 2012)

*Rider*



Mole said:


> Man, that's a rider and a half there




It's on my to do list to become a rider.. I'd say 50th on list! Too much to do, so little time.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 30, 2012)

*I have plenty of time*

I'd be more than happy to take that off of your hands for you, say, narrow that list down to 49 things to do!


----------



## Mole (Aug 30, 2012)

rebirthbikes said:


> I'd be more than happy to take that off of your hands for you, say, narrow that list down to 49 things to do!




LOL.. beat me to it.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 30, 2012)

*couldn't help myself*



Mole said:


> LOL.. beat me to it.




But I wish could help myself to that bike. She's gorgeous, just the way she is. Good FIND!!!

I probably would of done the Shawshank Redemption crawl for that bicycle!!!!


----------



## jacdan98 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like an Aerocycle!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 31, 2012)

I was scrolling through this thread wondering if anyone was going to state the obvious.... That's an Aerocycle! Great score !!!


----------



## bike (Aug 31, 2012)

*I have seen*



jacdan98 said:


> Looks like an Aerocycle!



 these to build aeros...


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 1, 2012)

*Keeper*



rebirthbikes said:


> I'd be more than happy to take that off of your hands for you, say, narrow that list down to 49 things to do!




I have ton of bikes to let go. I will be posting bikes up for sale within few months. Thanks for the offer but this is a keeper! Maybe you'll buy some off from me.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 1, 2012)

*Aerocycle indeed.*



jacdan98 said:


> Looks like an Aerocycle!








JOEL said:


> I was scrolling through this thread wondering if anyone was going to state the obvious.... That's an Aerocycle! Great score !!!




Thanks..  Yes, same year era and frame as Aerocycle. Dang, it's not a 10k bike without a tank.


----------



## miller32 (Sep 1, 2012)

Great FIND!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2012)

So did some one add the head badge later? and if its an aerocycle
go buy a repop tank!! NICE SCORE!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 1, 2012)

Definitely an Aerocycle type frame, but with a headbadge it probably never had the wrap-around tank.  The fenders look shallower than the Aerocycle type too. The tail light is a Make-A-Lite is there still a generator attached?   Schwinn would build anything if you bought enough of them.  Interesting bike!  As for the original color, look inside the bottom bracket or the steerer tube or just sand down carefully and see what shows up.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 1, 2012)

Here is an aerocycle in very rough shape to compare with the LaSalle.  No holes for a headbadge at all and the fenders are very wide and very deep, with the original striping ghosting through.


----------

